# Help



## john.jones13456 (Feb 7, 2012)

My girlfriend and I have been dating for just over 2 years. I am 24, she is 30. In some ways we are mature for our age and others not. We are both career-driven, each make 100K+, and have no debt. 

She's started pressing me to get married recently. A lot of her friends are married, so I think she feels pressure from family & friends to tie the knot. The first time she mentioned this was about a month ago. She had a few glasses of wine, started crying and saying she wanted to get married. It's been incessant ever since. 

I've never met anybody that I click with as well as her. I know that I would be happy with her for the rest of my life. I love everything about her. Even though I mostly feel that she is the best woman I'll ever meet, I'm still curious about what else is out there. I've had plenty of girlfriends, but this has been my first serious relationship. In my perfect world, we would take a break for a year before getting married, but I doubt that is an option in her timeline.

To complicate things even further..... Last weekend my friend was in town and dragged me out to the bars. I wound up sleeping with a random girl on Friday night, and a different random girl on Saturday night. On both nights, in my drunken stupor I rationalized my decisions as a "last dance", but now I just feel terribly guilty and even more confused about what to do. This weekend I definitely realized that I miss being single and carefree, but I also realized how much better my girlfriend is than bar-chicks. 

Advice?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

sorry man, your not ready for marriage, or a serious relationship. you have wild oats to sow. i understand, i really do, but dont marry this girl. as a matter of fact, im not sure how guilty you actually feel which tells me alot. im not ragging on you, just trying to be honest


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Do her a favor and tell her what you've done. Don't have sex with her before you can get an STD test done. It's unfair to risk her health because of your "sowing". Leave her to find someone who won't cheat on her.


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow, you don't need to be getting married. If you wanted her for every moment of your life after having been with so many women before, you would not have had any desire to be with those other women on that weekend. Step back and reflect on where you've been and where you want to be. And if you don't know, wait until you do.:scratchhead:


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

At 30 she is thinking future, kids, house, career, family, long term.

At 24 and banging bar skanks you are thinking something completely different.

Let her go. Don't be selfish. Then realize that she will most likely be the one you wanted to be with. But, you won't know that for a few years.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

- Don't tell her what you did.
- Propose to marry her
- Cheat on her every few months
- Have kids with her
- Have affairs with younger chicks until she finds out
- Get divorced
- Repeat the cycle with someone else


That's what most people do.

Are you like most people?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Already stated but you're not remotely close to marriage material yet.

And she's not the one for you or you would have taken the marriage hint a long time ago.

Let her loose.


----------



## cam44 (Feb 10, 2012)

There is no question you are not ready to marry this girl. Be fair with her and END IT. IMO you should not tell her what you just did with the girls on the weekend because the purpose in that would be for you to get it off your chest so that YOU feel better, but would tear her apart. Tell her you KNOW you are not ready for marriage without telling her HOW you know, and let her find a man that is at the same stage in life as she is. And no you don't deserve to sleep with her again.


----------

